# ingreso en concepto de



## Ancia

Hola,

Preciso de traduzir para o português duas expressoes relacionadas com operaçoes bancárias: 

a) Ingreso a cuenta (¿pode ser "depósito na conta"? )

B) Concepto: (¿pode ser conceito, por exemplo, conceito de aluguer?)



Muito obrigado


----------



## spielenschach

A. DEPÓSITO NA CONTA es colocar dinero en la cuenta (aumentarla, por consiguiente)

B. CONCEPTO:

*1.* Idea que concibe o forma el entendimiento - CONCEITO

*2.* Pensamiento expresado con palabras - CONCEITO

*3.* Sentencia, agudeza, dicho ingenioso – SENTENÇA, MÁXIMA (ejempl: El vino hace flotar los secretos )

*4.* Opinión, juicio – OPINIÃO.


----------



## Ancia

Olá, obrigado.

Muito pela tua resposta. Li-a mas sigo com a mesma dúvida. Se calhar nao é "conceito" a palavra da que eu estou a procura. Vamos lá ver:

Quando uma pessoa faz um depósito no banco, além de dizer o nº de conta na qual quer fazer o dito despóstio, pode acrescentar uns dados do tipo: "Este é o dinheiro do aluguer" ou qualquer outra coisa. Nós, em Espanha, chamamos isso "Concepto". Por exemplo, no balcao do banco, a pessoa que está lá a trabalhar, despois de termos-lhe dito que queremos fazer um depósito, transferência ou outra operaçao qualquer sempre nos perguntará "¿Ponemos algo en Concepto?".  O apartado "concepto" serve-lhe ao destiantário para identificar qual é a origem desse dinheiro. 


Mas nao me lembro de qual é a palavra que vocês ussam e preciso mesmo de sabé-lo.


----------



## Tomby

Eu diria "_pagamento aluguer Junho 2007_".
Também diria ao empregado bancário _escreva, por favor, que o depósito corresponde às despesas do aluguer mensal_. 
Ancia, espere os nativos, com certeza surgirão mais opiniões e melhores. 
Cumprimentos! 

Em tempo
Outra opção: "Depósito com a inscrição de aluguer".


----------



## Ancia

Muito obrigado, Tombatossals

estou a tentar traducir um formulário. Nesse formulário, feito para informar os cliente da manera em que devem efetuar o depósito, tenho que traduzir os seguintes expressoes:

a)Nombre -Nome
b)Ingreso a la cuenta- Despósito na conta (a conta da minha empresa)
c)Concepto - X (isto é, o motivo: pagamento da reserva 25/ aluguer do apartamento tal/ etc)

Estou a procura da palavra portuguesa equivalente à expressao espanhola "cocepto" dentro do ámbito das transferências e depósitos bancarios. O X do meu exemplo.


----------



## Ancia

Olá

Em inglês a palavra da que estou à procuro é "concept" 

Li em internet que é possível, em português,  dizer: "despesas em conceito de"/ "pagamento em conceito de", etc

Entao, será que é "conceito"?


----------



## Juventude

Olha...sei que agora não será mais útil talvez, mas para outros quem sabe?!

Eu procurei e o que melhor me soa é:

"A TÍTULO DE" ...Ex: Pagamento a título de férias / Pagamento a título de indenização / Pagamento de honorários etc.

Pelo menos no Google a expressão "pagamento a título de " deu 16.800 resultados em sites do Brasil (site:.br).

Caso alguem tenha outra visão, favor comentar.

Um abraço!
Eduardo


----------



## cordobes82

Olá! Espero que alguém veja esta mensagem o quanto antes!

Numa fatura ou recibo, pode dizer em espanhol "en concepto de", que eu acho pode se traduzir como "a título de".

Por exemplo: "Recibí de parte de Fulano XX la suma de 500 pesos en concepto de gastos comunes"....isso aí seria "a título de" em português.


Bem, minha dúvida agora é a seguinte. Eu tenho uma tabela aqui de duas colunas; na segunda, estao os valores monetários associadas a cada despsa da primeira coluna; e na primeiro, tenho o nome de cada despesa, por exemplo "serviços de gravaçao", "serv. de limpeza, etc, etc". Em castelhano essa coluna se intitula "Descripción/conceptos". Como seria em português?? Sei que "descriçao" também se usa em português, mas e o outro? Títulos? Conceitos?? Ou seja, quando se detalha cada despesa, o que se coloca numa fatura, por exemplo?


Muito obrigado!!!!


----------



## Alderamin

cordobes82 said:


> Olá! Espero que alguém veja esta mensagem o quanto antes!
> 
> Numa fatura ou recibo, pode dizer em espanhol "en concepto de", que eu acho pode se traduzir como "a título de".
> 
> Por exemplo: "Recibí de parte de Fulano XX la suma de 500 pesos en concepto de gastos comunes"....isso aí seria "a título de" em português.
> 
> 
> Bem, minha dúvida agora é a seguinte. Eu tenho uma tabela aqui de duas colunas; na segunda, estao os valores monetários associadas a cada despsa da primeira coluna; e na primeiro, tenho o nome de cada despesa, por exemplo "serviços de gravaçao", "serv. de limpeza, etc, etc". Em castelhano essa coluna se intitula "Descripción/conceptos". Como seria em português?? Sei que "descriçao" também se usa em português, mas e o outro? Títulos? Conceitos?? Ou seja, quando se detalha cada despesa, o que se coloca numa fatura, por exemplo?
> 
> 
> Muito obrigado!!!!



"Concepto", pode ser como o Juventude e o Cordobes82 referiram, o mesmo que "a título de" e pode ainda significar "crédito". 

Quanto à pergunta do Cordobes82, o que me ocorre é "descrição/rubricas" ou "descrição/designação dos serviços".

Em Direito Fiscal, o termo é traduzido por "pagamento por conta devido a" (o devido a será o correspondente a "concepto").

http://lema.rae.es/drae/?val=concepto

Ainda sobre a palavra "ingreso":
Ingreso  			 			 			 								 				 				 								 				 				 																 				 					Saltar a:					navegación, 					búsqueda 
 				 								 				En economía el concepto *ingreso*  puede hacer referencia a las cantidades que recibe una empresa por la  venta de sus productos o servicios (ingresos empresariales, en inglés  revenue) y tambien puede referirse al conjunto de rentas recibidas por  los ciudadanos (en inglés income)
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ingreso

O que será equivalente a "receita ou rendimento proveniente de, devido a, a título de".


----------



## Carfer

'_Concepto_' parece ser um termo polissémico. Aqui têm mais uma acepção para a qual o termo correspondente mais próximo que me ocorre é_ 'modalidade'_

'Entre otras medidas, Gaspar anuncióun cambio de los tramos de tributación del impuesto de la renta, nuevos recortes del gasto del Estado, reducciones de funcionarios y de sus *conceptos* de retribución.'

_'Diário Público.es' _de hoje


----------



## cordobes82

Gente, estao indo longe demais, é bem mais simples do que isso. Me inteirei hoje que se diz igual, se poe "em conceito de", pelo menos no Brasil.

E acho que a palavra é claríssima, nao tem armadilha alguma. É a idéia que se tem de algo, Segundo siginificados.com.br,_conceito significa definição, concepção, caracterização. É a formulação de uma ideia por meio de palavras._ Neste caso, o conceito de despesa ou de algúm pagamento seria a definiçao, a formulaçao escrita desse gasto.

Minha dúvida era que, neste caso, ao estar usada num gênero bem formal e estruturado como sao os documenos contábeis ou ficais, talvez o termo técnico fosse outro, como algúm sinônimo.

Só reclamo um pouco dos foristas a falta de respostas, já que nao é algo tao inusual (qualquer um de vocês vê faturas, recibos, etc, diariamente ou com certa frequência), é algo bem corriqueiro.

Mas de qualquer jeito, agradeço as tentativas de ajuda.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Creio que quem deve reclamar são os que tentaram te ajudar.


----------



## Carfer

cordobes82 said:


> Gente, estao indo longe demais, é bem mais simples do que isso. Me inteirei hoje que se diz igual, se poe "em conceito de", pelo menos no Brasil.
> 
> E acho que a palavra é claríssima, nao tem armadilha alguma. É a idéia que se tem de algo, Segundo siginificados.com.br,_conceito significa definição, concepção, caracterização. É a formulação de uma ideia por meio de palavras._ Neste caso, o conceito de despesa ou de algúm pagamento seria a definiçao, a formulaçao escrita desse gasto.
> 
> Minha dúvida era que, neste caso, ao estar usada num gênero bem formal e estruturado como sao os documenos contábeis ou ficais, talvez o termo técnico fosse outro, como algúm sinônimo.
> 
> Só reclamo um pouco dos foristas a falta de respostas, já que nao é algo tao inusual (qualquer um de vocês vê faturas, recibos, etc, diariamente ou com certa frequência), é algo bem corriqueiro.
> 
> Mas de qualquer jeito, agradeço as tentativas de ajuda.



Ah sim? E como é que você justifica então a aplicação dessa ideia de '_conceito'_ à frase que eu transcrevi? 
Não discordo, evidentemente, da tradução de '_en concepto de' p_or _'a título de_' (em que '_título_' significa, obviamente, a '_qualidade_', a '_veste'_), que servirá na maioria destas situações contábeis. E também não digo se '_em conceito de_' se usa ou não no Brasil porque não sei. Em Portugal, neste domínio,  certamente que não.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Carfer, guarde suas pérolas!


----------



## cordobes82

WhoSoyEu said:


> Creio que quem deve reclamar são os que tentaram te ajudar.




Nao foi de propósito, hoje por coincidência me deparei com alguém que soube me dizer a traduçao. E quando vi que era tao simples, me pareceu estranho que nao respondessem de forma concisa antes. Eu me esqueço desses detalhes bobos de vez em quando porque moro na Argentina, mas qualquer pessoa que esteja morando no Brasil agora, poderia me responder rapidamente. Nao foi um termo jurídico bem dificil, foi algo como perguntar "¿Cómo se dice al final de una carta formal 'atentamente' en portugués?". Certamente qualquer um poderia responder na hora "Atenciosamente". Por isso me estranhei, agora que fiquei sabendo como é, de que nao falassem a resposta certa.
O Carfer em vez disso ficou filosofando acerca da palavra "concepto", eu nao pedia tanto.

*Carfer*, vamos à questao prática e simples. Quando você recebe seu salário, o que diz no documento? "Pago ao Sr. Carfer XXX Euros por seus serviços prestados..." Ou quando você tem que pagar qualquer tipo de despesas, o que diz nesse papel que lhe dao?? "Recebi do Sr. Carfer a quantia de X euros por despesas de manutençao, etc, etc". Algo tem que estar escrito!!!

Era só isso. 

Obrigado.


----------



## Alderamin

cordobes82 said:


> Gente, estao indo longe demais, é bem mais simples do que isso. Me inteirei hoje que se diz igual, se poe "em conceito de", pelo menos no Brasil.
> 
> E acho que a palavra é claríssima, nao tem armadilha alguma. É a idéia que se tem de algo, Segundo siginificados.com.br,_conceito significa definição, concepção, caracterização. É a formulação de uma ideia por meio de palavras._ Neste caso, o conceito de despesa ou de algúm pagamento seria a definiçao, a formulaçao escrita desse gasto.
> 
> Minha dúvida era que, neste caso, ao estar usada num gênero bem formal e estruturado como sao os documenos contábeis ou ficais, talvez o termo técnico fosse outro, como algúm sinônimo.
> 
> Só reclamo um pouco dos foristas a falta de respostas, já que nao é algo tao inusual (qualquer um de vocês vê faturas, recibos, etc, diariamente ou com certa frequência), é algo bem corriqueiro.
> 
> Mas de qualquer jeito, agradeço as tentativas de ajuda.



Cordobes82,
Embora o WhoSoyEu tenha toda a razão (seríamos nós a reclamar) não o vou fazer porque não há livro amarelo de reclamações!
Houve, pelo menos, duas pessoas que lhe responderam, eu e o Carfer, se não me engano.
Sobre  "en concepto de", também me inteirei e inclusive lhe dei razão. Em  português de Portugal, diremos "a título de" e segundo o dicionário de  ES-PT, Texto Editores que consultei.
Depois ao responder-lhe, não "fui longe de mais", apenas dei duas traduções:
A  primeira sobre "Ingreso a cuenta" e sugeri a tradução usada na área  fiscal (pagamento por conta) e na área da banca mencionei também os  termos. Penso que sempre é uma mais valia para ajudar qualquer membro que procure eventualmente o termo.
A  segunda sobre "conceptos" e sugeri "designação dos serviços" em relação  à sua pergunta sobre a factura, porque há poucas semanas atrás traduzi  uma e o termo era esse.
Tal como eu e qualquer  outra pessoa, assim como o próprio Cordobes82 já viu e reviu facturas,  por isso julgo que se é "algo bem corriqueiro" como diz, então não  percebo a sua dúvida e colocar essa pergunta.
Sobre a falta de  respostas, ontem publiquei uma pergunta aqui e não obtive resposta, mas  isso não me dá o direito de reclamar que há falta de respostas, porque  acredito que há bom senso da parte das pessoas em não responderem a uma  pergunta da qual não têm a certeza absoluta do termo correcto.
Parece-me  que se há uma "reclamação" tem a ver com o facto de o Cordobes82 ter  aproveitado a pergunta inicial e ter colocado a sua aqui a meio da  discussão e possivelmente, interpretou as nossas respostas dessa forma, dizendo que estavámos a ir longe demais ou que andávamos longe do termo.
Bom trabalho com a tradução e boa noite.
Alderamin


----------



## Alderamin

Estou a ver agora as vossas últimas respostas, e correndo o risco de ter outra "reclamação"  e apesar da pergunta não me ser dirigida a mim, venho ajudar pela última vez:

Em Portugal:

"Designação / Dados do serviço prestado
Importância recebida a título de:"

Só posso falar mesmo do que sei e no meu caso.

Agora sim, boa noite


----------



## Carfer

cordobes82 said:


> Nao foi de propósito, hoje por coincidência me deparei com alguém que soube me dizer a traduçao. E quando vi que era tao simples, me pareceu estranho que nao respondessem de forma concisa antes. Eu me esqueço desses detalhes bobos de vez em quando porque moro na Argentina, mas qualquer pessoa que esteja morando no Brasil agora, poderia me responder rapidamente. Nao foi um termo jurídico bem dificil, foi algo como perguntar "¿Cómo se dice al final de una carta formal 'atentamente' en portugués?". Certamente qualquer um poderia responder na hora "Atenciosamente". Por isso me estranhei, agora que fiquei sabendo como é, de que nao falassem a resposta certa.
> O Carfer em vez disso ficou filosofando acerca da palavra "concepto", eu nao pedia tanto.
> 
> *Carfer*, vamos à questao prática e simples. Quando você recebe seu salário, o que diz no documento? "Pago ao Sr. Carfer XXX Euros por seus serviços prestados..." Ou quando você tem que pagar qualquer tipo de despesas, o que diz nesse papel que lhe dao?? "Recebi do Sr. Carfer a quantia de X euros por despesas de manutençao, etc, etc". Algo tem que estar escrito!!!
> 
> Era só isso.
> 
> Obrigado.



Cordobes, você é relativamente novo por cá e talvez ainda não se tenha apercebido de que estes fóruns não se destinam exclusivamente a solucionar problemas concretos com traduções dos foreiros, têm também como objectivo dar suporte aos dicionários da WordReference. Se procurar o termo '_concepto' _no dicionário espanhol-português, verificará que há lá um link (no caso o único, o que até é invulgar) para este tópico. É assim que os utentes podem tomar conhecimento das cambiantes de significado, dos diferentes usos e de outras particularidades das palavras que um dicionário clássico nem sempre consegue esclarecer devidamente. É isso que faz a riqueza destes fóruns e nos permite aprender para além das questões pontuais, limitadas pelo interesse de quem as coloca. É também por isso que tópicos abertos sobre temas já existentes são unificados com estes, o que também aconteceu no seu caso. Assim sendo, eu não estava a _'filosofar_', estava a chamar a atenção para outros sentidos que o termo pode ter e que podem ser úteis a um futuro consulente. A _'questão prática e simples_' que lhe interessa a si neste momento, pode não ser a que motiva outro foreiro a consultar o foro sobre a mesma palavra.
Arrumada esta questão, é óbvio que você tem razão quanto ao mais que diz, quanto à tal _'questão prática e simples_', embora, lamentavelmente, eu não tenha salário.


----------



## cordobes82

Alderamin said:


> Estou a ver agora as vossas últimas respostas, e correndo o risco de ter outra "reclamação"  e apesar da pergunta não me ser dirigida a mim, venho ajudar pela última vez:



Haha, nao há problema, pode falar tranquila. Quando eu disse que divagaram, me referia mais ao Carfer que falou da origem da palavra conceito e da polissemia. Mas sei que ele teve a melhor das intençoes.

Na verdade quando disse "reclamo" nao me referia a uma reclamaçao de verdade. Simplesmente me chamou a atençao que nao pegassem algum documento contábil ou fiscal e respondessem rapidamente. Mas tudo bem, foi uma simples observaçao, nao é motivo de queixa. Nao sou quem para realmente reclamar, já que também costumo viajar muito.

Obrigdo por essa segunda ajuda de "designaçao", obrigado a todos.


----------

